# Milk Jug?



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Another noob questions I'm afraid. I only drink black, but my other half like lattes, is there any special requirements for a milk jug or should a standard stainless steel milk jug suffice?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Standard one will be fine unless you fancy trying your hand at some latte art in order to earn extra brownie points off the other half in which case one with a longer, pointier spout would help.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Latte art is probably where I want to get to eventually. Brownie points always helps


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

You want something like this then:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stainless-Coffee-Frothing-Andrew-James/dp/B006TFEWW2


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Phil104 said:


> You want something like this then:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stainless-Coffee-Frothing-Andrew-James/dp/B006TFEWW2


That is just a regular jug is it not?

With some very over stretched milk in it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> That is just a regular jug is it not?
> 
> With some very over stretched milk in it.


That's proper cappuccino milk that. Proper.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dylan said:


> That is just a regular jug is it not?
> 
> With some very over stretched milk in it.


I no longer know what a regular jug is - it doesn't have a beak of a spout but it works for my feeble experiments in producing latte art for my wife - I don't think they are very different from the Motta Europa.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Motta is better in a few subtle ways. The extra bulbous bottom really helps get the milk going, and pouring is ever so slightly better. I wouldn't recommend one to a beginner on a budget but they are very good.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Rhino or Rattleware milk jugs might be a good shout for a beginner. Good value.

Though spending the extra on a Motta Europa (creamsupplies seem to offer these at the lowest prices I've seen) is worth considering imo as Dylan has mentioned, due to their shape when swirling to incorporate foam and milk together they are great. Decent spout on them too although you do have to concentrate a little more when pouring as they are quite wide and not pointy like some, a slower pour is required I find if attempting latte art. If you're making a cappuccino or a latte with no art, they are spot on.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Been using Motta Europa for over 6 years now, cant ever see me changing. Should last a lifetime.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I have both (James and Motta) and stopped using the Motta but maybe I'll give it another go. So Lawman, I hope you're finding this helpful.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

This is very helpful. I was looking at the Andrew James one. Free delivery if I go direct. Next questions is size, 330ml or 600ml?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Lawman said:


> This is very helpful. I was looking at the Andrew James one. Free delivery if I go direct. Next questions is size, 330ml or 600ml?


Are you just making one drink? If so definitely the smaller one.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Only times you'll need something larger than a 350ml is if making say two flats whites at once or larger drinks such as lattes or bucket sized cappuccinos. That's when a 600ml jug may come in handy.


----------



## Lawman (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's help, away to order a small jug now


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I use the smaller of the Espro Toroid milk jugs. Not only does it have the required long thin spout, but it is specially designed with a large indent in the bottom of the jug to get the milk swirling sufficiently to get really lush, creamy, tight microfoam with minimal effort.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I switched back to using my Espro Toroid 2 jug this morning and whilst it does make it easier to steam milk, I find that it adds a tonne of micro bubbles which show up when pouring latte art.

This is what I mean:










Didn't help that the beans I was using have probably passed their prime and so didn't offer much in the way of crema.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> I switched back to using my Espro Toroid 2 jug this morning and whilst it does make it easier to steam milk, I find that it adds a tonne of micro bubbles which show up when pouring latte art.


Are you banging your pitcher to smooth the milk out?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Multiple times! It's deffo got something to do with the design of the Espro Toroid as I rarely get bubbles when using a Motta Europa and these are micro bubbles I'm talking about here not the usual odd larger one.


----------

